# UNTOUCHABLES 3rd Annual Toy Drive



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Happy holidays from our family to yours! *

*UNTOUCHABLES C.C. would like to invite you to our annual Toy Drive
With your help last year’s events was a true testament of what the community can do.
A Few fun facts about last year's Toy Drive
* 120 cars & motorcycles * Collected 150 toys & games * $300.00 in cash donations 
* 50/50 Raffle winner walk away with $210.00 (New Record)*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*3rd Annual Toy Drive to benefit Foothill Elementary *
*As the year comes to an end, we would like to remember all the goodness and positive things that happened throughout the year, with that thought in mind and with your help we would like to brighten the children of Foothill Elementary Christmas with gifts and charitable contributions. 
This is only possible with your support. 
We invite you to come to Country Waffle at Pittsburg, California.

Location: Country Waffle Restaurant
2931 Harbor Street, Pittsburg, Ca 94565
Date: December 5th 2009 
Time: 10 to 3pm
Entry fee: Unwrapped Toy or $10.00 
(please no stuff animals )*


----------



## sixtyfour (Sep 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Awards / Trophies 
1st & 2nd place for the following: 

40s 
50's 
60's 
70's 
80's	
Luxury
Euro
Trucks
Motorcycle
Hot Rod 
Bike's
American muscle
Rat rod
Convertibles*



:cheesy:  :nicoderm:


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

WERE GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Don Aztecas_@Oct 1 2009, 12:21 AM~15236963
> *WERE GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT
> *




*COOL !! Hope you make it *
:h5:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

CAN SHE BE MY PRESENT :cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 1 2009, 08:38 AM~15238941
> *
> CAN SHE BE MY PRESENT  :cheesy:
> *


It depends was she knotty or nice


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Christmas my favorite time of year *
:yes: :yes:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Talk about OLD School*
:biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Will be there


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Oct 1 2009, 05:45 PM~15243657
> *Will be there
> *




*
Cool see you there *
:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

For all you Early Birds, Country Waffle opens at 6am 
and what I hear they will have some kind of discount for the Toy Drive . 
More to follow on that 
:cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Now that's a tree*
:thumbsup:


----------



## CISCO64 (Jan 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Miss Claude looking good


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Santa cruz it !!
:cheesy:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS NOR CAL will be there


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

GOT YOUR BACK!!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Oct 4 2009, 11:55 AM~15264519
> *LUXURIOUS NOR CAL  will be there
> *




Cool, I'll tell Big T to save you a spot 
:thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 4 2009, 10:16 PM~15269138
> *GOT YOUR BACK!!
> *





*Thanks 
Spread the word!!*
:wave:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Last years Toy Inspector, 
I'm not sure if he's glad to help out or wired from the FREE MONSTERS.


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Gotta love a 64, got one on my christmas list 
Maybe take a little cruz with Ms Clause *
:yes:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

The crowd checking out the awards ( 2008)


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Ready for the toy drive 
:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Anyone coming from san francisco


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*TOY DRIVE 2008*
:h5:


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

I'll be there...


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _BiG_PaT__@Oct 6 2009, 06:58 AM~15280884
> *I'll be there...
> *





*Great!!!
We will save you a spot *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Oct 4 2009, 12:14 PM~15264298
> *
> 
> Miss Claude looking good
> ...




QUIEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Everyone is doing there part 
Mrs. Claus is checking the list "who been knotty & who's been nice


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*The Official game tester *
:buttkick:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*YOU KNOW IT'S GOING TO BE BIG 
WHEN SANTA HOOKING UP HIS RIDE *
:nicoderm:


----------



## jersyzhou (Oct 7, 2009)

http://forums.thesimsresource.com/showthread.php?t=374079


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Love them reindeer 
:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

One of the Models from 2007 Toy Drive 
:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

I just enjoy this time of year !! 
 :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

If Christmas was in the summer 
it would off the hook !!!!
:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Oct 5 2009, 07:37 AM~15270333
> *
> 
> Cool,  I'll tell Big T to save you a spot
> ...



x2 LUXURIOUS NOR CAL will be there...tell him to save a spot 4 me 2!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

U COULD SIGN UP AT WWW.MAINSTREETCANOGAPARK.ORG/DIA2K9


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

"HALLOWEEN SKREAM" LINK #2</span></a>


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Oct 7 2009, 05:04 PM~15296634
> *x2 LUXURIOUS NOR CAL  will be there...tell him to save a spot 4 me 2!!!
> *




No problem, I'll have one of Santa's helpers guide you in
uffin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Raffle winner *
:yes:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*I-PHONE WINNER 2008*
:h5:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Oct 8 2009, 11:57 AM~15303249
> *
> 
> I-PHONE WINNER 2008
> ...




:0


----------



## untouchables (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by untouchables_@Oct 8 2009, 05:27 PM~15306571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh My!!
:wow:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

That's just wrong
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Oct 8 2009, 10:57 AM~15303249
> *
> 
> I-PHONE WINNER 2008
> ...


damn you guys dont mess around :0


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Best in show 
THE DOC*
:cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Oct 8 2009, 08:59 PM~15308692
> *damn you guys dont mess around :0
> *



We can not take all the credit, the community helps out


----------



## CISCO64 (Jan 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Toy Drive 2008*


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

DUKE'S EAST BAY GOT UR BACK WE WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersin925_@Oct 9 2009, 09:33 AM~15311831
> *DUKE'S EAST BAY GOT UR BACK WE WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



*
Cool, glad you're coming back !!! 
Got a spot for you *

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ricardo Padilla (Oct 2, 2009)

Low Vintage in tha hause siempre presente :biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ricardo Padilla_@Oct 9 2009, 11:51 AM~15312783
> *Low Vintage  in tha  hause      siempre  presente :biggrin:
> *




*cool 
see you there *


----------



## untouchables (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Oct 9 2009, 09:44 PM~15316777
> *
> 
> cool
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

EVERYONE LOVES A WINNER


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*SIC SYDE CAR CLUB*


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Anyone bring any bikes out? 
:buttkick:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

One for Holloween " The headless member"
:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

PIC FROM THE CITY


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Remember bring a new toy for the kids, 
but if you feel the need to give I placed my wish list above* 
:cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Toy Drive 2008


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Santa said it best " HO!, HO!,HO!"
:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## lafalda (Jun 11, 2008)

*Heading toward Pittsburg*
:h5:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Cruzing Fishermen's Warf *
:cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Cruzing Martinez Anyone coming from martinez ?


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Julio manning the raffle table 2008*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Hamming it up for the cameras *
:biggrin:


----------



## untouchables (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Oct 13 2009, 09:57 PM~15350049
> *
> 
> Hamming it up for the cameras
> ...


 :cheesy: 
Remind me to tell him to get mouth wash next time hahahaha


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by untouchables_@Oct 13 2009, 09:57 PM~15350686
> *:cheesy:
> Remind me to tell him to get mouth wash next time hahahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Now that what I call LIVE*
:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

When keeping it real goes RIGHT!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Gotta love it !!!*
:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice Pic of CHERRY 64 

I just added it to my Christmas list


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

That's coolest stroller ever
:biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> THAT'S TIGHT - 1959


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> > THAT'S TIGHT - 1959
> 
> 
> 
> Someone told me that a 62 Impala stroller is also available


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

UNTOUCHABLES 2008 TOY DRIVE


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Spanish Gold*

*Looking Good *
:worship: :worship:


----------



## lafalda (Jun 11, 2008)

Look Mijo !!! 
It's the 7UP SPOT!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Getting back on track with the Christmas theme


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Remember for the kids


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Christmas card post from Sangre Latina 2006


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

When keeping it real goes wrong!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## lafalda (Jun 11, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## lafalda (Jun 11, 2008)

From 2005


----------



## lafalda (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Anyone bring any RATRODS
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Blvd Kings doing it BIG*
:wave:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Oct 17 2009, 12:54 PM~15387564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

cool pic


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

NICE PIC OF CHERRY 64
:cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Oakland PD*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Perfect score


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

This is on my christmas list :cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Some of the Raffle prizes are 
BBQ set
Set of Tires 
Window tinting 
Set of Flow Masters and tips*
:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Cool pic from 2007* 
:cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

cool pic


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Any motorcycles coming out? *


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Oct 15 2009, 06:35 AM~15364209
> *Someone told me that a 62 Impala stroller is also  available
> 
> *












*FOUND IT *
:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Now that's a truck *
:worship: :worship:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Always did have a soft spot for 61's 
DR. GreenThumb by Cartoon*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Thinking about Bring out one of the bikes out of retirement for the toy drive 
:nicoderm:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*This kid may not make Santa happy, but he’s definitely on the All Madden Team *
:h5:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Any wagons coming to the toy drive *


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Any Bombas coming out?
:nicoderm:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Man I can't wait to see what rolls in for the toy drive 
:cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Oct 19 2009, 01:52 PM~15403437
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*BBQ set *
hno:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*
There will be two DJ's this Year Mixing & Smashing !!!!*
:guns: :twak:


----------



## untouchables (Feb 19, 2006)

We gona put it down this year  :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by untouchables_@Oct 21 2009, 01:53 AM~15420269
> *We gona put it down this year  :thumbsup:
> *


*Without a dought*
:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Sick Side in *Santa *Ana 
:thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Cool Pic


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Any converts coming out ?


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Breaks my heart to see an Impala suffer *
 :tears: :yessad:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Imagine finding that under the tree*
:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*ANOTHER ITEM ON MY CHRISTMAS LIST *


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice Pic


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Happy holidays from our family to yours! *

*UNTOUCHABLES C.C. would like to invite you to our annual Toy Drive
With your help last year’s events was a true testament of what the community can do.
A Few fun facts about last year's Toy Drive
* 120 cars & motorcycles * Collected 150 toys & games * $300.00 in cash donations 
* 50/50 Raffle winner walk away with $210.00 (New Record)*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*3rd Annual Toy Drive to benefit Foothill Elementary *
*As the year comes to an end, we would like to remember all the goodness and positive things that happened throughout the year, with that thought in mind and with your help we would like to brighten the children of Foothill Elementary Christmas with gifts and charitable contributions. 
This is only possible with your support. 
We invite you to come to Country Waffle at Pittsburg, California.

Location: Country Waffle Restaurant
2931 Harbor Street, Pittsburg, Ca 94565
Date: December 5th 2009 
Time: 10 to 3pm
Entry fee: Unwrapped Toy or $10.00 
(please no stuff animals )*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Man's best freind 
:angry: :banghead:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*
Pic from back in the day (1997)*

:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Pic from 1995*
*Loco 64*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Going way back ( 1984) *
:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*The 62 is ready to go, 
Toy Drive ready *


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*
PERFECT FOR A TOY DRIVE *
:cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*SWEET!!*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*3rd Annual Toy Drive to benefit Foothill Elementary *
*As the year comes to an end, we would like to remember all the goodness and positive things that happened throughout the year, with that thought in mind and with your help we would like to brighten the children of Foothill Elementary Christmas with gifts and charitable contributions. 
This is only possible with your support. 
We invite you to come to Country Waffle at Pittsburg, California.

Location: Country Waffle Restaurant
2931 Harbor Street, Pittsburg, Ca 94565
Date: December 5th 2009 
Time: 10 to 3pm
Entry fee: Unwrapped Toy or $10.00 
(please no stuff animals )*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

The color is Different 
:cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Japan doing big things *


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

How many Rat are coming?


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

OH YES On my Christmas List


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Charlie Brown Tree*
:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Love them Candy Canes *
:thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

I love the idea the back plate says *SAN FRANCISCO*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

TOY DRIVE BOUND


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

All I need is 5 mins


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Make a great hopper 
:cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

TOY DRIVE MATERIAL :cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Happy Halloween !!
:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Cool Pic


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*For our next fund raising drive *
:h5:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*It's almost DECEMBER 5th *
:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Very Cool Pic *
uffin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

sweet :cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Ready for the toy drive 
 :cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Toy Drive Material 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Nov 5 2009, 11:24 AM~15570987
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I seen that in TJ


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 5 2009, 10:33 AM~15571051
> *I seen that in TJ
> *












Kids are doing BIG THINGS when they start trailering their rides


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

VICENTE PUTTING IN DOWN 



:h5:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

GOLD RUSH :cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Nov 5 2009, 11:03 PM~15579282
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Just 30 days away!!!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Ready for the toy drive :cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

29 days left :0


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Measy (Nov 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Hope to see you all there *
:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Always a good christmas gift 
:cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

27 days left for the toy drive


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Remeber the toys should be unwrapped

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice pic


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Nov 4 2009, 06:29 PM~15564813
> *
> *


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Nov 4 2009, 06:29 PM~15564813
> *
> *


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

cool pic


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Awards / Trophies 
1st & 2nd place for the following: 

40s 
50's 
60's 
70's 
80's	
Luxury
Euro
Trucks
Motorcycle
Hot Rod 
Bike's
American muscle
Rat rod
Convertibles*
:cheesy:  :nicoderm:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

toy drive ready :cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

sweet 
:cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Santa looks like he's going to rob the Toy Drive *
:roflmao: :roflmao: :guns:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

bump


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*3rd Annual Toy Drive to benefit Foothill Elementary *
*As the year comes to an end, we would like to remember all the goodness and positive things that happened throughout the year, with that thought in mind and with your help we would like to brighten the children of Foothill Elementary Christmas with gifts and charitable contributions. 
This is only possible with your support. 
We invite you to come to Country Waffle at Pittsburg, California.

Location: Country Waffle Restaurant
2931 Harbor Street, Pittsburg, Ca 94565
Date: December 5th 2009 
Time: 10 to 3pm
Entry fee: Unwrapped Toy or $10.00 
(please no stuff animals )*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

This 61 is on the top of my Christmas list 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Happy holidays from our family to yours! *

*UNTOUCHABLES C.C. would like to invite you to our annual Toy Drive
With your help last year’s events was a true testament of what the community can do.
A Few fun facts about last year's Toy Drive
* 120 cars & motorcycles * Collected 150 toys & games * $300.00 in cash donations 
* 50/50 Raffle winner walk away with $210.00 (New Record)*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

TOY DRIVE is just around the corner 
:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

sweet ass pic 
:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Awards / Trophies 
1st & 2nd place for the following: 

40s 
50's 
60's 
70's 
80's	
Luxury
Euro
Trucks
Motorcycle
Hot Rod 
Bike's
American muscle
Rat rod
Convertibles*
:cheesy:  :nicoderm:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Big T gots a good grip on what's needed for the Drive !!*
:biggrin:


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Nov 22 2009, 08:17 PM~15748443
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice 
This would be perfect for a toy drive 
:cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Please Santa this is all I want,
I 've been good this year!!!
I only beat the wife twice ,kick the dog once and only stole money from the Church last Sunday .... okay two other times !! But you got to admit I'm doing better?!*
:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

japan doing big !!!! 
:h5:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Who's coming out ???*

*It's all about the kidds *

:cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

TOY DRIVE is just around the corner 
:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

one more week


----------



## CISCO64 (Jan 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CISCO64 (Jan 29, 2007)

GETTING CLOSE TO SHOW TIME!!!!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

yes it is
:cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

One week to go !!!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*someone needs a hug , toy and maybe a cigg!!*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Any motorcycles swing by?*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

UNTOUCHABLES C.C. would like to invite you to our annual Toy Drive


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

car or no car i b ther. ttt 4 da kids :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadillacKidd_@Nov 29 2009, 08:33 PM~15817288
> *car or no car i b ther. ttt 4 da kids :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *





*Glad to hear it 
Thanks *


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Back in the day 
:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Just wrong !!*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Any classics coming out *
:cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Rolling Stock 
San Francisco


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Sweet Pic !!!
 :biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

It's getting cold !!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Needs this 59 on my christmas list


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Toy drive this Saturday 
:cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*TOY DRIVE IN 4 DAYS *


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

SO WHO'S COMING ?
:wave:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

VERY COOL PIC 
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 1 2009, 11:48 PM~15842185
> *ttt
> *












*See you there *
:thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Sweet !!!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Sep 30 2009, 10:56 PM~15236732
> *
> Awards / Trophies
> 1st & 2nd place for the following:
> ...


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Toy Drive 3 days away !!!*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

TOY DRIVE 
TOY DRIVE 
TOY DRIVE
:worship: :worship:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Two more days


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Going to Pittsburg ( Toy drive ) *
:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*cherry 64 ( part one ) *
:0


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Dec 2 2009, 12:32 PM~15847386
> *
> *


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*It's going to be cold on saturday *


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## aeiou (Dec 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

SEE U VATOS TOMORROW...LUXURIOUS IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Nov 30 2009, 10:58 AM~15821751
> *
> 
> Glad to hear it
> ...


TRU SPOKES, DONUT, 8TRK I THINK (E W & F) OLD SCHOOL WRIGHT THERE OOPS I 4GOT 520s :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

EXCANDALOW WILL BE THERE


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

had a great time :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

The Untouchables C.C. would like to thanks everyone for coming and make this an event to remember!! 
The love and support we receive from all of you show that we can make a difference. 
The City of Pittsburg was so impressed with the amount of support from the Low Rider community and locals that talks of having it become a Down Town show are in the works. 
Foothill Elementary is also looking into what’s needed to have a True Car Show & Hop!! So on that note once again from The Untouchables family 
*THANK YOU and Merry Christmas!!!*

Fun Fact: 
•	120 entries
•	321 Toys & Games 
•	Raised $ 1,100.00 for Foothill Elementary 
•	50 /50 raffle winner won $285 ( Not bad for a $5.00 investment ) 
•	Parking lot filled to capacity


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDY925_@Dec 5 2009, 09:21 PM~15885146
> *had a great time :thumbsup:
> *


*Glad you & your club came out!!!!*
:cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

too bad i had to work  looked like i missed a good one :angry:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Dec 6 2009, 09:50 AM~15887856
> *too bad i had to work   looked like i missed a good one  :angry:
> *


*Let's just say it needs to be in a bigger spot *
:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*You got wonder why one guy is smiling? * 
:scrutinize:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*The official Toy Testers*
:buttkick:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*The Principal of Foothill Elementary *

:wave:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Someone asked him for his name and he got brain freeze . 
we had to call KGB for the answer 

:wow: :banghead:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

She got her new dentures 
:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

good show glad 2 be there 2 support u guy's....LUX'S FAM. :biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Dec 6 2009, 12:04 PM~15888865
> *good show glad 2 be there 2 support u guy's....LUX'S FAM. :biggrin:
> *




Good see you, we need together for a BBQ or something 
:cheesy:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 6 2009, 03:31 PM~15890426
> *
> 
> 
> ...



cool pic


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

looks like the fam had fun :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Dec 6 2009, 07:24 PM~15892217
> *looks like the fam had fun :biggrin:
> *



We sure did!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Dec 6 2009, 12:49 PM~15888769
> *
> 
> She got her new dentures
> ...



haha monica was sportin her new smile... :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Dec 6 2009, 01:14 PM~15888924
> *
> 
> Good see you, we need together for a BBQ or something
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

We all had a good time ED...Thanks!!!! but yeah man we should all hook up an bbq


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Dec 6 2009, 11:41 AM~15888238
> *
> 
> *


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Dec 6 2009, 01:04 PM~15888865
> *good show glad 2 be there 2 support u guy's....LUX'S FAM. :biggrin:
> *



X86


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 68droppa (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

Great show!!! My family and I had a blast!!! Hope to see everyone at Lumpys this Sunday!!!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _BiG_PaT__@Dec 7 2009, 07:50 AM~15897603
> *Great show!!! My family and I had a blast!!! Hope to see everyone at Lumpys this Sunday!!!
> *


 For sure
can 't wait see you on sunday 
:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Dec 6 2009, 11:17 PM~15895929
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> We all had a good time ED...Thanks!!!!  but yeah man we should all hook up an bbq
> *



Glad to hear it , next year we would like to expand it get more clubs to come 
:cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

cool pic


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

Any more pics from the show???


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/792/toydrivedec52009512.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Nov 22 2009, 08:39 PM~15748704
> *
> Awards / Trophies
> 1st & 2nd place for the following:
> ...


What happened to the convert Trophys!!!! :dunno:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderrob_@Dec 7 2009, 09:08 PM~15907520
> *What happened to the convert Trophys!!!! :dunno:
> *



Good question!? I'm also looking into that myself.
Short answer : we screwed up :banghead: :yessad:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*LAST YEAR *




*THIS YEAR *
:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

nsane86 said:


> UNTOUCHABLES 2008 TOY DRIVE









:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

